# HGVC Frustration



## MattnTricia (Jan 8, 2006)

OK, I will admit this is a relatively minor complaint but it is one that has been an issue for at least 3 years.

My wife and I have units and 26000 points to use and we use some of these points to rent out units to cover costs. We are very happy with this set up.

However, HGVC has a problem emailing confirmations. In 3 years and about 10 reservations I have never gotten the email confirmation the first try once. I like to provide my renters with their confirmation in their name. It usually takes anywhere from 2-10 phone calls to receive this email confirmation. Usually, we have to go to coorporate to get the confirmation sent.

Apparently the Reservation agent's do not have the ability to send an email and they have to request for it to be sent out from coorporate.

We can see the reservations online but the guest certificates do not show up with out theser emailed confirmations.

Anyone have any ideas who to call where we might be able to get this confirmation on the first attempt?


----------



## mlsmn (Jan 8, 2006)

Never have had a problem with the ones I have done.
Usually get guest confirmation in 30-60 minutes

Perhaps you have a spam blocker that is causing the problem?


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 9, 2006)

*no spam blocker*

I have 3 different emails - that I have tried - one with no blockers at all - I can even view the blocked emails - I am so frustrated


----------



## OnMedic (Jan 9, 2006)

I usually send a copy of the online version, indicating the reservation is in the renters name (although the online reservation copy shows mine). I invite them to call HGVC if they need to confirm anything, and HGVC has been great with giving these people the info they wish.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't think that the guest names ever appears on the confirmation certificate.  It is only found in the computer records.  I have NEVER received a GC with the actual GUEST name on it and I have NEVER had a guest who had problems checking in.

Have you actually received a document with the guest name on it?


----------



## Amy (Jan 9, 2006)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> I didn't think that the guest names ever appears on the confirmation certificate. It is only found in the computer records. I have NEVER received a GC with the actual GUEST name on it and I have NEVER had a guest who had problems checking in.
> 
> Have you actually received a document with the guest name on it?



Yes, I have, twice.  Once for HGVC Las Vegas Hilton and another time for Eagles Nest booked through the Club.

And I, too, had experienced the inconsistent confirmation email problems.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 11, 2006)

There seems to be a glitch in their system.  The agent must make the reservation and then send it.  If the agent tries to do it in one step, the confirmation will not send.  I have never seen a confirmation in my guests names.  It has always been in my name and my guest's name appears in the computer  (not on the reservation).


----------



## Pronkster (Jan 11, 2006)

So HGVC owners can rent out units we book with points?  For some reason I thought I had read this was not allowed.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 11, 2006)

*email confirmations*

Actually, I just got my confirmation in the guests name after the 4th call

To clarify, the online confirmation will only be in the owners name

If you ask for an email of the guest certificate it does come in the guests name

I am not sure what is so hard about the process but I always manage to get it after numerous attempts


Anyway, I am glad to see I am not the only one who has had this problem


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 12, 2006)

You can rent out units at your home resort in your home season.


----------



## info@harvestmoonbrewery.com (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings Mattnday,
I have three units with HGVC totaling 14,000+ points.  I have started picking up cheap resales on Ebay.  I want to have the option of taking 1 month vaccations at the same location.  For example, I went to South Beach last year for a month.  However, I may not be able to take a month long trip every year.  How dificult has it been for you to rent out your units?  How do you rent out your units.. i.e ebay or classified?  I am just curious, in case I want to rent out a week or so.  Do any locations rent out easier than others?  Thanks... any info you have will be appreciated.
Mike    mwelmes@yahoo.com


----------



## spike (Jan 25, 2006)

Deleted as this is the wrong thread for this topic.


----------

